# BFN then BFP a week later



## tillytravellergirl (Dec 1, 2020)

I got a BFN exactly a week ago after my fourth IVF cycle. Called the clinic and was told to stop taking the cyclogest/lubion and that my period would start in a few days. Today with no period having arrived, I took another pregnancy test and got a BFP - a strong line appeared immediately. Called the clinic again and I've got to re-start the cyclogest/lubion and go in for a blood test so they can look at the hCG levels. I can't actually get to the clinic until Friday so I've got a nerve wracking four days to wait. Has this happened to anyone else with a good outcome? I'm 100% sure that I did both pregnancy tests correctly and I did the first test on the exact day that I was told to by the clinic so it shouldn't have been too early. I'm trying not to get my hopes up and I'm pretty worried that I've not taken any progesterone for 7 days and also that I've been drinking alcohol this week.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

No advice sorry but congrats! Nothing u can do about the missed progesterone, just start taking it again.
The alcohol won't make any difference. Best of luck x


----------

